# Some Marshalling Fun...



## Bandit1 (6 Jan 2008)

Thought I'd share a vid that has been making the rounds lately...do we marshal like this here??   a

How to marshall jets!

Bandit


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jan 2008)

Still has nothing on The Jump Masters Dance.    ;D


----------



## X-mo-1979 (6 Jan 2008)

That guy = morale.

Every unit needs one.


----------



## Bandit1 (6 Jan 2008)

LMAO....and the ever so classic....

F-15 Strike Eagle Marshal!


----------



## armyvern (6 Jan 2008)

LRP marshalling in green speedos -- hilarious and an awesomely lovely site to behold for these deployed & lacking tired eyes it was.


----------



## Bandit1 (6 Jan 2008)

Airdrops anyone??

Airdrop Bloopers!


----------



## midget-boyd91 (6 Jan 2008)

I now know what I want to be doing for the remainder of my life:
It's boogie time baby.  8)


----------



## Bandit1 (6 Jan 2008)

And it seems that the pilots in training are wanting to get in on the action....

USAF Dance Anyone??


----------



## Bandit1 (6 Jan 2008)

And just in case you think that it's just the Air Force...

USN Squadron Video!

Bandit


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jan 2008)

Some more......  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuJc-WvFqhE&feature=related


----------



## midget-boyd91 (6 Jan 2008)

A bit with Canadian content
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk8m12MljZY


----------



## aesop081 (6 Jan 2008)

Bandit1 said:
			
		

> And just in case you think that it's just the Air Force...
> 
> USN Squadron Video!
> 
> Bandit



Worked with some of these guys last year, good bunch.


----------



## Bandit1 (6 Jan 2008)

There's just something about a kazoo...isn't there??

Dirty Dirty Hornet!

And when some of the ramp hands take a break....the glowsticks come out!

Ramp Rave!

Bandit


----------



## belka (7 Jan 2008)

First vid was taken off. Looks like someone got in trouble.  ;D


----------



## Bandit1 (8 Jan 2008)

The beauty of youtube...someone reposted it.... 

How to Marshall Aircraft!

Bandit


----------



## Jorkapp (9 Jan 2008)

Brilliant! I think that guy has a fun career ahead of him.


----------

